# Ganze DB exportieren



## orbi (28. Sep 2005)

Moin, 
ich hab mal wieder ein Problem bei dem mir evtl. einer von euch weiterhelfen könnte.

Die Sache ist folgende, ich schreibe momentan für meine Anwendung die Exportfunktion der Datenbanken, ich bin auch soweit das es klappt einzelne tabellen nach benutzerauswahl entweder als .txt oder oder .csv Files zu exportieren  :applaus: , aber wie geht das wenn ich die gesammte DB exportieren will(bsp. für eine Backupversion)  :?: ?

Ich kann mir leider noch nicht einmal im Ansatz vorstellen wie das gehen soll, also wenn mir einer nen Denckanstoß geben könnte währe ich echt dankbar!!!!!

Danke schonmal und Gruß

Orbi[/b]


----------



## orbi (28. Sep 2005)

klar was machbar währe alle tabellen einzeln zu exportieren und diese dann in einem "backup" Ordner oder ähnlichem abzulegen, so das die "scheibchenweise" zur verfügung steht , aber es muss doch auch irgendwie gehen die DB komplett in eine Datei zu schreiben(inkl. Tabellennamen).

Greetz
Orbi


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

erzeuge halt eine Textdatei mit den INSERT Statements im Klartext

...


----------



## orbi (28. Sep 2005)

kk schonmal der erste Tip, danke !
nur verstehen tu ich ihn nicht ganz ^^

kannst du mal ein bischen präzieser werden ? wenn du zeit und lust hast ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

was verstehst du nicht?

erzeuge eine Text datei (von mir aus dump.sql) in der lauter inserts stehen

INSERT INTO t1 (....) VALUES (....)
INSERT INTO t1 (....) VALUES (....)
INSERT INTO t2 (....) VALUES (....)

usw., sowas kann man bei dein meisten dbs einfach einspielen (skripts)


----------



## orbi (28. Sep 2005)

kk soweit hab ich das verstanden , aber die vorgehensweise würde ja auch voraussetzen das ich alles tabellen seperat exportiere, oder liege ich da falsch ?
gibts keine möglichkeit die db als ganzes zu "sichern" ?

Und wenn es die nicht geben sollte , gibts ne möglichkeit die anzahl der in der db enthaltenen Tabellen sowie deren Anzahl an datensätzen zu ermitteln oder müsste ich die Sachen fest im Code verankern?

Ich weis ich hör mich an wie einer der erst gestern "hello world" geschrieben hat, aber ich hab heute ein Brett vorm Kopf da könnte man sich ein Blockhaus draus bauen....

wenn ihr euch trotzdem mit mir weiter abgebt , das währe nett....


danke
Orbi


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

mit DataBaseMetadata alle Informationen beschaffen und dann für jede Tabelle die passenden Inserts zusammenbauen

>>gibts keine möglichkeit die db als ganzes zu "sichern" ?

wie soll das aussehen? machs halt mit dem zugehörigen admin-tool


----------



## Jörg (29. Sep 2005)

so ganz trivial ist das aber nur fuer die Daten, was ist mit den Constraints u.ae.??

Ich wuerd auch ein Admin-Tool nehmen, warum das Rad neu erfinden, wenn du unbedingt willst, viel Spass


----------

